# RESULTS OF THE PAGEANT of PIGEONS



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well the PAGEANT is history for this year.I had 3 different breeds entered this year SADDLE HOMERS ITALIAN OWLS, and AMERICAN SHOW RACERS I took first and second with my SADDLE HOMERS ,I got third place with my ITALIAN OWLS the birds that my bird were just a bit better then mine With my AMERICAN SHOW RACERS I did poorly and I must say that the show racers that were shown were very fine birds, and my birds were not even close*


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Job, George and I'm sure you'll do even better next year. I really enjoyed looking at all the pictures that Terry posted on another thread. I'm sure all the birds were great and I'm sure the judges had a hard time picking who was best. I learned so much and I can't wait to see a show in person near me. min


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey 2 out of 3 ain't bad at all...Good Job


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi George, 

I looked at your Saddle Homers. Those were beautiful birds. I loved that white with the light wing pattern, almost a lemon yellow, but I don't know the correct term for it. Congratulations on your wins.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, George! Glad to hear you did so well. There really was some formidable competition at the Pageant this year.

Terry


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your birds show performance! This "Pageant of Pigeons" sounds like a really great show, where is it? California?


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats George!!!! keep up the good work...


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations George! Did you take pictures? hehe


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*Results of the Pageant of Pigeons*

Congratulations George....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats George! Your saddle homers are always beautiful. I find your Italian Owls look really nice as well.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrads George, it could not have happen to a nicer guy. You care and love for birds shows with each and every post. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

taylorr872 said:


> Congratulations on your birds show performance! This "Pageant of Pigeons" sounds like a really great show, where is it? California?


Yes, it's held each November in San Bernardino, CA

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, GEORGE!!*

I'm also sure you had your hands full helping to set things up!!

Loved the pictures that Terry posted because they gave us a chance to see the different breeds and what they _should_ look like. BEAUTIFUL BIRDS and a SUCCESSFUL SHOW!!

Thanks to ALL who attended and reported back!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Next year will be the LAPC'S 100 YEAR ANNIVERSARY and there will be no Pagent in November but their 100th anniversary will be held at the NPA GRAND NATIONAL IN JANUARY 2011. That will be held in SAN DIEGO,plans have been worked on over the past year,and we will be working hard this comming year to make this an event that all pigeon people can be proud of. I will try to keep you all posted on this over the next year.* GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pageant results--me too!*

Congratulations, George! See you at the Fiesta show next Saturday.

I can't complain either! Entered fantails in six colors and won best of color in three, and then place a darling little silver hen as second reserve champion, best I've don in about a hundred years!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> Congratulations, George! See you at the Fiesta show next Saturday.
> 
> I can't complain either! Entered fantails in six colors and won best of color in three, and then place a darling little silver hen as second reserve champion, best I've don in about a hundred years!


*WAY TO GO JOHN will see you at the FIESTA ON THE 5TH DEC.*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to you, too, John! Good going! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS GEORGE AND JOHN!!! Wonderful results!


----------

